# Please Tell Me What Could Be Wrong With My Piranha?



## lynxman911 (Jul 25, 2011)

i have been feeding my RBP as i always have been for about 2 years and suddenly a few months ago he stopped eating and his teeth have feel out. it is very strange and i suppose he may be eating something in the tank as i do often drop in things that i hope he will eat. he is acting extremely strange and i am not sure why. please help


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Very strange.
I'm at a total loss for advice on this one.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

lynxman911 said:


> i have been feeding my RBP as i always have been for about 2 years and suddenly a few months ago he stopped eating and his teeth have feel out. it is very strange and* i suppose he may be eating something in the tank as i do often drop in things that i hope he will eat.* he is acting extremely strange and i am not sure why. please help


Have you checked your water parameters? How often do you clean your tank and how long do you leave food sitting in there? What have you been feeding him for the past 2 years??

I doubt all his teeth have fallen out, why would you think so?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

^I agree.

Check water perams.

It is farily normal for p's to lose some teeth. If they are all falling out it is very strange though it may be hard to tell what is behind their lips


----------



## lynxman911 (Jul 25, 2011)

ksls said:


> i have been feeding my RBP as i always have been for about 2 years and suddenly a few months ago he stopped eating and his teeth have feel out. it is very strange and* i suppose he may be eating something in the tank as i do often drop in things that i hope he will eat.* he is acting extremely strange and i am not sure why. please help


Have you checked your water parameters? How often do you clean your tank and how long do you leave food sitting in there? What have you been feeding him for the past 2 years??

I doubt all his teeth have fallen out, why would you think so?
[/quote]

i have checked the water myself and also have brought it into my local fish store for them to check and on both cases it stated the water was fine but something i should have mentioned but left out as to not bias your opinions is that i put him in a new tank without waiting enough time for the tank to properly run. all the water tests were fine though so i dont see how this can be a problem. Also i often observe my piranha and i used to be able to see his teeth but now i see nothing. I change my water every week and i remove the food every week as well with the water change. his whole life he has been eating goldfish even before i got him which i realize is bad but he was completely fine. i have bought dried shrimp and he does not seem to like it though as i said he may be eating it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok, so you put him in a new tank that wasnt cycled and you feed feeders. Your tank is trying to cycle and I bet you tested your water in the beginning, which means its now cycling and I suspect you are having ammonia spikes. Make sure you are doing weekly water changes AND vaccuming your gravel to keep the levels low. If you choose to feed feeders, then I would at least quarentine them in another tank for 2 weeks while treating them for parasites prior to feeding them to your fish.


----------



## lynxman911 (Jul 25, 2011)

ksls said:


> Ok, so you put him in a new tank that wasnt cycled and you feed feeders. Your tank is trying to cycle and I bet you tested your water in the beginning, which means its now cycling and I suspect you are having ammonia spikes. Make sure you are doing weekly water changes AND vaccuming your gravel to keep the levels low. If you choose to feed feeders, then I would at least quarentine them in another tank for 2 weeks while treating them for parasites prior to feeding them to your fish.


the tank was cycling just not for as long as i should have allowed it to be. and i do keep the feeders i but in a seperate tank i will include a picture of the test i do right now


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

I c no ammonia on your test kit.. thats the most important one to know with a new tank.


----------



## lynxman911 (Jul 25, 2011)

i have also checked the ammonia level and it was also fine


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

You have checked it recently? If all test results are normal and you are doing weekly water changes, I would treat him for parasites and hope his appetite returns.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

He is probably just stressed from the move. If you moved over your the used filters from his old tank...it should be fine. Your readings do look like they come from a cycled tank...no nitrites and the presense of nitrates is a good sign. I doubt you will get him to eat dried anything....go to a store and get him some frozen catfish...try feeding him some small chunks. Put it in at night and remove in the morning if it is still there.

Also...this does look like a pretty old fish....might just be his time.


----------

